# TIPS FOR HUNTING PHEASANTS IN S.E. AND SOUTH CENTRAL N.D.



## BOOMER (Oct 4, 2003)

LOOKING FOR SOME ADVICE ON HUNTING PHEASANTS IN S.E. OR SOUTH CENTRAL PART OF STATE. NEVER HUNTED N.D. B4. 3 FRIENDS A GERMAN SHORTHAIR AND I WILL BE SPENDING 5 DAYS IN AREA. NOV. 1-5. LOOKING FOR GOOD GENERAL AREAS, AND JUST ANY OTHER TIPS AND TECHNIQUES ON HUNTING THAT AREA. WE ARE USED TO SEEING 5 BIRDS A YEAR IN THE AREAS WHERE WE HUNT. WE ARE NOT LOOKING FOR THE BEST SPOTS, JUST GOOD GENERAL AREAS W/DECENT POPULATIONS. HOW IS THE HUNTING ACCESS IN THIS PART OF THE STATE? IS THIS A GOOD TIME TO HUNT, OR IS EARLIER OR LATER BETTER? WE ARE WILLING TO WALK AND WORK FOR BIRDS ALSO, NOT JUST LAZY ROAD HUNTERS.

THANX FOR THE HELP!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The only problem with your plan that I see is that our deer season opens on Nov 7th and many of the farmers post land for a few weeks so the deer are not harrassed too much. Otherwise should be good areas. Hunting will still be good after the middle of Nov. Could be snow by then but would only make things easier as the birds would be more bunched.
Also most NRs will be done hunting the area you're looking at by the end of deer season. You will find places to hunt the 1-5 however.


----------



## BOOMER (Oct 4, 2003)

THANK YOU FOR THE TIPS FIELD HUNTER. ALSO HAD ANOTHER QUESTION. ARE THERE SNAKES IN N.D. AND IF SO WILL THEY BE ACTIVE NOV. 1-5?

THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

There are some good CRP down by lidgerwood. My suggestion is to pick up a PLOTS Guide and look around there. The best area I have seen is around Lisbon and Rutland area's. Hope this helps you. :sniper:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Snow snakes. (forgive me)


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

SFC Rude is right, Lots of good pheasant hunting to be had this year in the Lidgerwood area. There is a lot of plots land, state land, and private land. The Motel in Lidgerwood has free plots guides. Have seen a lot of birds. GOOD LUCK BOOMER


----------



## BOOMER (Oct 4, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE HELP EVERYONE. I REALLY APPRECIATE THE TIPS. WE LOOK FORWARD TO COMING TO NORTH DAKOTA. AFTER OUR HUNT I WILL TELL YOU GUYS HOW IT WENT.

THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Boomer, sorry about the snakes crack, couldn't resist. Think about the Fullerton- Ferdonia area as the corn will be off. Also Ashely should be good too. Most of the waterfowl hunters will be gone if it's froze up which will help you a lot. Good luck and thanks for coming to nodakoutdoors.


----------

